
Show HN: Blogmesh, Interconnect Blogs to Create a Decentralized Social Network - roytanck
https://blogmesh.org/introduction/
======
thecupisblue
I mean, it's okay. I wouldn't do it like that.

You need a client with a nice UI/UX, you need a standardised format for
updates and you need a nice way to manage `read` permissions for other users
or to open a communication channel (which in itself should be a node with read
write controls. Then you can create imaginary clusters to publish those
updates to because you don't want to publish everything to everyone.

------
drivingmenuts
Everything old is new again: blogrings are back ...

------
fiatjaf
This is nice, but Wordpress? Perhaps it would be better to just use a browser
extension, or a tiny desktop app that would fetch and post stuff to blogs.
Don't make me run Wordpress!

